
How to Set Up a Free Website with GitHub Pages – How I Created Quanticdev.com - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhmR3TiGq8
======
soygul
Video Tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhmR3TiGq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhmR3TiGq8)
(same as above)

Article: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/website-with-github-
pages](https://quanticdev.com/articles/website-with-github-pages)

I have recently published quanticdev.com using only GitHub Pages and markdown
and decided to create a guide to preserve this knowledge in the form of a
video/article so I can reuse it in my future projects. GitHub Pages is a free
and a pretty good hosting service. It is an add-on for regular GitHub
repositories, and you can host your website as well as code and other things
in one repo, which is pretty good. I must warn that GitHub Pages is intended
for techies. If you want something much simpler, go with Google Sites, or
Blogger.com, or WordPress. In the first part of this video/article, I will
discuss the strengths and weaknesses of GitHub Pages. In the second part, I
will deploy a brand-new website using GitHub Pages and simple markdown.
Everything will be done through GitHub's UI and online code editor. I will
also demonstrate a sample React website hosted on GitHub Pages.

Outline of this video/article:

    
    
      • QuanticDev.com Intro
      • Why GitHub Pages
      • Advantages
      • Disadvantages
      • GitHub Pages Setup & How I Created quanticdev.com
      • My Recommendations
      • Conclusion
    

Free website hosting resources:

    
    
      • GitHub Pages (for techies): https://pages.github.com
        o Supports Jekyll: https://jekyllrb.com
        o Supports Static HTML + CSS + JavaScript
        o Supports React (and anything that compiles to static HTML/JS/CSS): https://create-react-app.dev/docs/deployment/#github-pages
      • Google Sites (non-techies): https://sites.google.com
      • Alternatives for Bloggers
        o Blogger (basic): https://blogger.com
        o WordPress (more advanced): https://wordpress.com
      • Alternatives for Programmers
        o Heroku: https://www.heroku.com
        o Firebase: https://firebase.google.com

